# General > Farming & Crofting >  Zig Zag Harrows for sale

## r.rackstraw

Vintage Zig Zag Harrows. Three leaf.
£30
Please pm me if interested.

----------


## CashPoint

Hi, pm'ed you

----------


## r.rackstraw

Harrows now sold
Thank you

----------

